# Zombie Survivors Wedding Cake Topper



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

You know, it is hard to say just how this all started. I had a client who realized that cake toppers aren't really different from minis, and he asked me to convert some zombies out of them. I still owe him for giving me the idea in the first place (I would have had zombies at my own wedding if I had thought of it).

And then, somehow, this became a steady thing for me. Here is the latest in Zombie battles the wedding cake toppers. This couple is having a rough day:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

OMFG that is so awesome!!!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

:shok:
If/when I get hitched, I'm getting some of those. They're too cool for words.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Outstanding. Most cool. Might consider one for my next wedding. You could cater for divorce celebrations with the bride turned into a zombie.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I did a topper for a friend as well .


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

That bride looks like Paris Hilton lol


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> :shok:
> If/when I get hitched, I'm getting some of those. They're too cool for words.


Thanks.

I have a friend who has made zombies a litmus test for any girl he gets serious about... he single right now.

Also, I really wish I had thought of this when I was married, because my wife would have pitched in.


----------

